# Questionnaire for buying Digital Camera



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

*QUESTIONNAIRE FOR BUYING DIGITAL CAMERA*​*
Please fill the following before asking any query related to buying digital camera.*

*It'll help our member to respond better and quick.*
*
What's your budget?*

*Camera type?*
DSLR or Point and Shoot

*Body Style?*
Compact or Bridge (bulky)

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?

What will you be shooting with this camera?

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?

Video?*

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?

Any brand preference? Like/dislike

From where will you be buying?*
Online/Local store

*Any other features you need?*
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...
*
Anything else you would like to tell us?*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 7, 2012)

^too geeky? Most people buying their first camera wont understand. Those who understand will already have 2-3 models from which they can choose

Dont want to be crtisizing here but ......


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Camera body style seems to complex of a question. Also how much zoom you want is not necessary.

Suggestions made below



nac said:


> ?
> 
> *Camera type/Body style?*
> Interchangeable/Fixed lens camera|DSLR or Mirror-less|Compact or Bridge or Rangefinder style- this can be replaced with "do you want a DSLR or any other type"
> ...







Changes have been suggested along the question


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Dont want to be crtisizing here but ......


It alright... It' been there in my desktop for months... I have given a lot of thought before open up a new thread. A newbie can very well skip the things he/she doesn't understand.



thetechfreak said:


> Camera body style seems to complex of a question. Also how much zoom you want is not necessary.


Yeah, it seems like that... I even thought of not putting all the styles/type. But finally felt like putting it this way...


----------



## titlingkm (Dec 8, 2012)

I appreciate &invite this new initiative of preparing this questionaire done by nac.. I personally think all the questions are relative and surely some is non-understandable to new buyers but it is necessary because this questions make the buyers  to raise questions that "what is manual exposure controls? and what is XYZ? etc.,"...&this only lead to produce more enthusiast & moreover all will purchase a value for money products with full satisfaction...If he delete some questions means....? then the new buyers will buy something tat what they bound to their knowledge(max. they wont hav gud knowledge)..obviously that end with poor product or sometimes later if they come to know about other features in future...then after he need to re-invest again on a new one and also sometimes he also lose hope on this forum....


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2012)

good work nac......newbies can fill at least some of the fields...ultimately camera is not just a gadget like mobile...its a creative thing


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 13, 2013)

nac said:


> *QUESTIONNAIRE FOR BUYING DIGITAL CAMERA*​*
> Please fill the following before asking any query related to buying digital camera.*
> 
> *It'll help our member to respond better and quick.*
> ...



Features like panorama,image stabilisation ,burst mode would be good ...and good battery


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2013)

If you don't want manual exposure control, go for *Sony WX200*. You can get it under 12k.


----------



## digik (Oct 18, 2013)

Dear all,

Posting my requirement of DSLR camera as per format for your kind advice.



*What's your budget?*                           25-35k

*Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot*                           DSLR

*Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky)*                         Compact, if such thing is available for DSLR.

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*         Maximum

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*    Yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/
low light and/or action/sports?Video?*      Outdoor, Indoor, Low light, Kids, Video- a small amount

*Do you have any particular model(s) 
in your mind?*                                       D3100, Canon 1100D with two lens combo.

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*      Dislike Nikon due to my bad experience with Coolpix L1

*From where will you be buying?*                       Local Store
*Online/Local store*

*Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization,
Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash,
mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen,
Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama,*                     Not Known.

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*


----------

